# Virtual Cockpit - how many dials?



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I had a drive in a TTS recently and found an "issue" with the VC.
I had expected to be able to have a screen with two large dials showing speed and revs in analogue format.

Scrolling through with the View button, my choices seemed to be either two small dials for revs/gear and speed/digi speed OR one large central dial for analogue revs with digital speed etc inside.

The TT/TTS brochure shows a clear picture of the VC with two large dials. Is the two-large-dials display something that simply isn't in the TTS version of the VC or did I press the wrong or insufficient buttons?


----------



## gavinwilson26 (Sep 16, 2016)

You can select which view you want in the settings menu. The large central dial is the sport view and you can select the classic view which has the 2 dials next to one another.


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

I see that we have 4 key views available:

1. Classic
2. Extended
3. Sport
4. Navigation Extended


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

And the TT only 3 (no the third one)


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Annoyingly you can't just scroll between all of them.

If I'm cruising on the motorway I would kind of like the 2 large dials layout and then when I get off it and on to an A road I would like the single large dial but to do you that you have to stop and mess about in the menus. Surely it would be much more sensible to just allow you to scroll through all of them in sequence.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone, that all explains why I couldn't find the Classic screen.

As KevC, I had expected to find all the screen behind the View button. How odd that one is accessed somewhere else. 
Wonder if VCDS can change that.


----------



## NoodleMcScroodle (Mar 6, 2015)

KevC said:


> Annoyingly you can't just scroll between all of them.
> 
> If I'm cruising on the motorway I would kind of like the 2 large dials layout and then when I get off it and on to an A road I would like the single large dial but to do you that you have to stop and mess about in the menus. Surely it would be much more sensible to just allow you to scroll through all of them in sequence.


Seems very strange. I can _maybe _understand it with the TTS. Takes a while to cycle through 4. But I think we can deal with 3.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

A couple of clicks on the view button while you're on a slip road (on or off) isn't much different to doing the same with the drive mode option. Just seems sensible to me. And it's a shame that I doubt it will ever be implemented in an update.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shame you couldn't just move the object here you want and display in the style you want...


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Well exactly. It's all the same pieces of information just shown in different regions of the screen so I don't quite understand why you can't scroll through all of the display options instead of having two distinct layouts sets.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Shame you couldn't just move the object here you want and display in the style you want...


No doubt that will come in time. Our VC is just the first iteration of this new concept.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

> No doubt that will come in time. Our VC is just the first iteration of this new concept.


And as it looks like a smartdevice, hopefully you will just do an Update and new nice things come to life and no need for new hardware, new car.. maybe some new apps will be introduced, eg. you could install a g-meter app of myaudi.com


----------



## Yoshimitsu_52 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,

New to the Forum. just took delivery of my TT. Yes stock FWD TT 

But hey.... my first 

Question for all... Manu mentioned that the 3rd option for the VC is not available for the standard TT. Is there a way to "activate" it via a code at the stealer ?

I appreciate your replies and hearing from you in advance

regards

yoshi


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Firstly welcome to the forum. Secondly as of yet no one has found a way to code the TTS dial and there are some very talented people on here.

Enjoy your new motor. They are superb.


----------



## Yoshimitsu_52 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Moro,

thanks so much for your reply. Urgh... we wait then... i can see by what i have read that there are indeed some very clever people here on this forum... let us see if someone can break the code.

Thanks for the wishes.. Love this car to bits !!!

Crazy it seems as not only did i work for BMW but i owned a few as well.

But to be honest, i have not driven such an amazing machine in a long time.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Is there a way way to change what's displayed on the right hand side of the single dial in sports display?

Saw a pic with tyre temperature displayed there but mine seems stuck on power and torque dials..

Can't seem to work it out.


----------

